

Introduction to Amazon Web Service Platform [pdf now free] - palidanx
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11209457/Introduction%20to%20Amazon%20Web%20Services%20Platform.pdf

======
palidanx
A while back I wrote a pdf for an introduction to the amazon web services
platform

[https://gumroad.com/l/HGlv](https://gumroad.com/l/HGlv)

But it wasn't selling well so here it is free if anybody is interested. Some
things are updated with the new VPCs, but overall it still mostly the same.

